# Holiday Favorites



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

A tribute to the films we love to watch (or certain episodes of TV shows) during the Holidays:

Here's a list of Mine:

It's A Wonderful Life
Home Alone
Santa Claus is Coming to Town (For nostalgia value.)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (Again, nostalgia value.)
A Charlie Brown Christmas (Again, nostlagia value.)
A Christmas Story
The Nativity Story (I watch this because I'm Christian, also, it was the Nostalgia Critic who introduced this to me.)
The Greatest Story Ever Told (Again, I'm Christian)
Joyeux NoÃ«l (Again, the Nostalgia Critic introduced this to me)
Die Hard
The Nightmare before Christmas (I also watch this every October)
Citizen Kane (I don't know why I watch this during the holidays, just do)
MST3K: Santa Claus Conquers the Martians
MST3K: Santa Claus


----------



## BRN (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> A tribute to the films we love to watch (or certain episodes of TV shows) during the Holidays:



A Clockwork Orange
A Serbian Film
Zombie Strippers!


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> A Serbian Film
> Zombie Strippers!



Why those?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

It's A Wonderful Life
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer
Frosty the Snowman
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (both cartoon and live)
A Christmas Story
Home Alone 2
Polar Express


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Aleu said:


> How the Grinch Stole Christmas (both cartoon and live)



I didn't really care for the live version, but I will admit it was better than the live version of Cat in the Hat. Loyalty to the source material? How does that work?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> I didn't really care for the live version, but I will admit it was better than the live version of Cat in the Hat. Loyalty to the source material? How does that work?



I'm kind of a fan of Jim Carrey and I think he pulled of the Grinch very well. That and I liked the song from the movie.

And yes, I had high hopes for Cat in the Hat and it...well...sucked.


----------



## DKitty (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty much all the Rankin/Bass holiday classics, The Grinch movie both cartoon & live action, Polar Express, the Home Alone movies, the Santa Clause movies, the Charlie Brown specials, Nightmare Before Christmas, & all the holidays specials of my fave shows.


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I'm kind of a fan of Jim Carrey and I think he pulled of the Grinch very well. That and I liked the song from the movie.
> 
> And yes, I had high hopes for Cat in the Hat and it...well...sucked.



The only thing I got against Jim Carrey is his overacting in Batman Forever, then again all the actors in that movie either overacted or underacted.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

Twilight zone marathons. (Yes I know its not a film, but its damn long enough to be one!)


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Twilight zone marathons. (Yes I know its not a film, but its damn long enough to be one!)



True. It doesn't have to be a movie, it can be a certain episode, I put two MST3K episodes on my list


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2011)

A Christmas Story
Christmas Vacation
Scrooged
Elf
The Polar Express
Trapped In Paradise
Home Alone
Gremlins V)
Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer
It's a Wonderful Life
A Charlie Brown Christmas
All versions of A Christmas Carol (one I already named)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> The only thing I got against Jim Carrey is his overacting in Batman Forever, then again all the actors in that movie either overacted or underacted.



That was my favorite movie because of Jim/Tommy combo. :c


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Aleu said:


> That was my favorite movie because of Jim/Tommy combo. :c



Oh, sorry.


----------



## Mollfie (Dec 11, 2011)

I watch (and thus anyone around has to watch with me):

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (this has been a tradition for my family for about 15 years)
Scrooged
Muppet's Christmas Carol
Father Christmas and The Snowman(must be watched on Christmas Eve)
Home Alone 1 and 2
Nightmare Before Christmas

Then I'll generally watch any other Christmas films if they're on.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 11, 2011)

Backdoor Sluts 5 is my prefered Holiday flick.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

I would watch Nightmare Before Christmas if I had the movie. T~T I really need to get on that but I seriously love it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 11, 2011)

Three that I really love:
The Snowman (the art and music is just amazing, plus it's a cool story)
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (I still laugh, even though I've seen it 1000 times)
Charlie Brown Christmas (not a Christian, but the message about over-commercialization is still sound, and it's one I very much appreciate)

I also like the Muppets Christmas Carol.  No particular reason there.  Maybe it's just Michael Cain as Scrooge.


----------



## BRN (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Why those?


 
Why _not_ those?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 11, 2011)

Die Hard.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

I can honestly say I haven't seen half the films you've listed.


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> A Serbian Film
> Zombie Strippers!





HeroHoxha said:


> Backdoor Sluts 5 is my prefered Holiday flick.



Seriously, what's with all the porn.



M. Le Renard said:


> Three that I really love:
> The Snowman (the art and music is just amazing, plus it's a cool story)
> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (I still laugh, even though I've seen it 1000 times)
> Charlie Brown Christmas (not a Christian, but the message about over-commercialization is still sound, and it's one I very much appreciate)
> ...



I have to agree with Charlie Brown Christmas. I also, think the reason you might like the Muppets Christmas Carol is because of nostalgia value.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 11, 2011)

My favorites, in no particular order:

-Scrooge (w/Albert Finney)
-Miracle on 34th Street (the original)
-It's A Wonderful Life
-Muppets' Christmas Carol (Michael Caine is fantastic!)
-all of the Rankin/Bass stop-motion Christmas specials
-Frosty the Snowman and Frosty's Winter Wonderland
-White Christmas
-Santa Claus:  The Movie

not Christmas themed, but I still like to watch them around this time:

-The Wizard of Oz
-Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang
-Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (w/Gene Wilder)


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 11, 2011)

It's not Christmas without The Mummy and The Mummy Returns.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 11, 2011)

Definitely Elf. And the Santa Clause.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Seriously, what's with all the porn.



Furries


----------



## DKitty (Dec 11, 2011)

Omfg why did I forget Elf & A Christmas Story??? But most of all I can't fuckin believe I forgot that every year in the past 16 years I watched TNT on Christmas Eve/Day for the 24-hour "A Christmas Story" marathon!!!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 11, 2011)

Many of the ones I watch have already been stated but I also watch Silent Night.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Many of the ones I watch have already been stated but I also watch Silent Night.


Is that the one with the mice?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes. I wasn't sure how many people had heard of it.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my God I haven't seen that since...god it's been ages. I used to have it when I was little.


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I can honestly say I haven't seen half the films you've listed.



Which ones haven't you heard of?

Also, I'm not supprised, not a lot of my friends have heard of the films I like to watch, films like Freaks, Rocket Singh, Harry's War, UHF, Trollhunter, Trail of the Screaming Forehead, Lost Skeleton of Cardavra, MST3K: The Movie, The Greatest Story Ever Told, Shaft, Angst, Howl's Moving Castle, and Fat Head


----------



## tom676 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I would love to watch Christmas stories and specially Mr. Beans funny movies.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

A Christmas Story is always good.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 15, 2011)

Am I the only one who hates when all the Christmas music hits the radio and all the Christmas movies hit the television?

But if I was forced to pick something to watch that was Christmas/Holiday related I'd probably watch Charlie Brown's Christmas.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> Am I the only one who hates when all the Christmas music hits the radio and all the Christmas movies hit the television?
> 
> But if I was forced to pick something to watch that was Christmas/Holiday related I'd probably watch Charlie Brown's Christmas.



Amen to that bro. I hate it when stores or someone plays christmas music loudly when all I want to listen to is The Cranberries.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 15, 2011)

We watch the sound of music for some reason.

<3 the Cranberries.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 16, 2011)

Anything with Tim Allen in it...
...
...Except the Santa Clause 3.

Rugrats - "The Santa Experience"
That Spongebob Christmas episode... Forget the name.
And various other TV shows with Christmas specials...
Elf


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Boondocks Christmas, if only for clips like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rLRP709zU

HARAMBEE!

And this one...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=asn6udwq_yY&feature=endscreen


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2011)

Seeing Arnold fail at comedy in Jingle All the Way.
Charlie Brown Christmas
A Christmas Story
Elf.
Some of what other people mentioned.


----------

